# Independent Christian Colleges / Seminaries



## JML (Nov 17, 2013)

The recent occurrences with Vision Forum led to this question. Is it appropriate for there to be Christian colleges and/or seminaries that are not under the supervision of a denomination? Examples would be non-denominational schools or schools that do identify with a group but are independent from any specific association or denomination.


----------



## Philip (Nov 17, 2013)

I think so. The mission of a college or seminary is distinct from that of a church and it is not necessary that these institutions be directly accountable to a church so long as there is accountability within the institution itself. It may also be helpful in training Christians of various denominational backgrounds. I am at a seminary with Anglicans, Baptists, and Non-Denoms, a situation that would be less likely at, say, Covenant Seminary. I think the example of an institution like Westminster might be appropriate: a confessional seminary with no direct link to a denomination.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2013)

San Francisco Theological Seminary or Westminster Theological Seminary?

Columbia Theological Seminary or Reformed Theological Seminary?

Form or Substance?


----------



## JML (Nov 18, 2013)

Edward said:


> San Francisco Theological Seminary or Westminster Theological Seminary?
> 
> Columbia Theological Seminary or Reformed Theological Seminary?
> 
> Form or Substance?



Not sure I understand your questions. I am definitely not saying that all schools apart from denominational oversight have bad teaching. That is far from the case as there are many with solid doctrine. My question is whether it is appropriate since they have no denomination to ensure the doctrine remains sound, that they hire confessional professors, that these teachers are properly vetted, etc. I have no particular schools in mind. It would just seem to me that Presbyterians especially would think it proper for a school teaching doctrine to be under denominational oversight.


----------



## JML (Nov 18, 2013)

Philip said:


> I think so. The mission of a college or seminary is distinct from that of a church and it is not necessary that these institutions be directly accountable to a church so long as there is accountability within the institution itself. It may also be helpful in training Christians of various denominational backgrounds. I am at a seminary with Anglicans, Baptists, and Non-Denoms, a situation that would be less likely at, say, Covenant Seminary. I think the example of an institution like Westminster might be appropriate: a confessional seminary with no direct link to a denomination.



Thank you for this perspective.


----------



## Philip (Nov 18, 2013)

The other issue (and WTS and RTS were created in direct response to it) is that it can be hard for a denominational seminary to be a voice for reform. Old Princeton drifted precisely because the denomination meddled in its administration. Fifteen years earlier Bavinck had referred to it as a bastion on orthodoxy representing the best of American reformed theology!


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> I am definitely not saying that all schools apart from denominational oversight have bad teaching.



I'm suggesting that the evidence may indicate that you have your proposition backwards. Based upon observation, perhaps it should be considered that seminaries and schools NOT be under a denomination. I stated it in terms of PCUSA, because the picture there is so clear (OK, Dubuque is better than Columbia, but that's a fairly low bar to beat) but can we really say that the PCA or ARP seminary has a better track over the last few years than some of the better independents?


----------

